# sexless marriage



## bmj2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi im new on here and decided to rant my issue. I have been married for almost 2 years and will be together for 5 years. We are both in our 30's . Me 35 hubby 39. When we first met sex was not an issud. It was great for the first year and half then we got engaged and it slowly went down hill.before we got married about the year before was about once a month or less. I figured it was stress from the wedding and finding out his mom had parkinsins disease. So I let the issue slide.

Then the honeymoon and we had sex once!!!! yes just once I was upset and thought to myself whats wrong with me. I know I gained weight but im average size. 5'3 170 I carry my weight well. I was 140 when we met and I kept packing on the pounds due to lack of intimacy. I didn't. Realize I was filling it in with food. He tells me im beautiful.,sexy and that im not fat. Cause I say I am a lot. We do cuddle and hold hands . Peck on the lips.

Anyway skipping to the last 2 years. We have sex every 6 months if that so what a few times a year. We have no intimacy. 

He got his T tested and its normal. My husdand says its mental cause it all started that he was having a hard time having a orgasm. And woukd get frustrated and stop. This is how it all started. After a while he gave uip on sex and me. I told him to talk to a dr and he Won't. 

So I let this go for a while and started to get frustrated. Cause he gfave up and never wanted to try anymore or wanted to try to satisfie me. What Idont understand. Is he can massterbate fine.

So now he has nooooo sex drive at alll. Its getting bad. Ive tried everything. 
I even tried walking around nude, or no undiesx on, touching him a lot which im always grabbing him. And hes says I cant walk by without. You grabbin. Me and Isay atleast you have a wife that wants you. 
Im upset that we dont have this connection anymore and don't. Know how to get it back. He keeps telling me his mojo is comming back but i been hearing that for 2 years now .

Sorry so long but I could rant all night. Oh and he never touches me and im always touching him. If its rubbing his arm with my finger tips or scratching his back or touching his leg. Ugh and he will ask me to do this if im not. But it feels like a fight to even have him rub my back or neck when im in pain. Or to rub my leg so I can feel his touch. All he does is attatchef to the lad top from the moment he gets home till he goes to bed. This started when we moved in together. I know its not porn cause im sitting with him or in same room. I used to yell at him about but now Igave up and now I do the same thing. Im just lonley  he is my best friend but lattly im so bitter with him


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

He has something called inhibited/delayed or retarded ejaculation. If he does not address it his prospects for maintaining a relationship are poor. If he doesn't cut out all masturbation and porn he will not recover. So I'd he isn't willing to do that throwin the towel now. This is HIS problem.

And he should read about it.

You need to lose the weight. 170 at your height is overweight.

Bottom line if you don't tell him that he must fix this or you will leave, and give him a certain length of time to fix it in, he will never talked this issue. I'm serious. You must make this a deal breaker.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Men are as likely as women to make their marriage sexless. About 20% of all marriages are sexless. A marriage where there is sex 10 or fewer times a year is considered sexless.

Your husband withholding affection and sex is a form of emotional abuse. As you know, it causes a lot of emotional pain and self doubt. 

One thing that might help is for you to tell him that either he goes with you to see a marriage counselor who is also a sex therapist or your marriage is over. But you have to be willing to divorce him if he says no.

You say that he's your best friend. How can he be your best friend if he spends all his free time on the computer? I would expect a best friend to actually do things with me and pay attention to me. By you calling him your best friend, It sounds like your self esteem has been almost completely destroyed.

Another thing that would help you is for you to start doing things that are good for you. Join a gym, start working out. Work to lose some weight. Find things you enjoy doing and meet new people. Look at what's going on in your area on Find your people - Meetup (it's not a dating site. It's a cool things to do and meet people (women and men just as friends) site.

Below I've linked to a book on the topic that I think you will find helpful. 


Amazon.com: He's Just Not Up for It Anymore eBook: Bob Berkowitz, Susan Yager-Berkowitz: Books


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

There is another book about when men stop having sex. Title escapes me.

But this thread indicated a particular problem ams I find think requires the OP to investigate all possibilities. Besides that this is his problem and he should want to resolve it. She can only encourage him by setting a time limit on how long she is willing to wait. And then she must follow through if he violates it.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

bmj2008 said:


> hes says I cant walk by without. You grabing me and Isay at least you have a wife that wants you.
> Im upset that we dont have this connection anymore and don't. Know how to get it back. He keeps telling me his mojo is comming back but i been hearing that for 2 years now .


yeah, sounds really familiar. My wife is doing the "you touch me all the time", when it is like a few minutes in the morning, and a few minutes at night--"ALL the time."

I am a little luckier than you though, I can get her excited for some hot sex, but only really once a day. If I try in the morning, and then again at night, its like "we had fun this moning.....". Like that really matters if you are horny NOW!

Things that do work for us at least:
pointing out if it has been days between getting laid
reminding her during the day of sex, i.e. texts, send sexy music videos
trying to be happy with sex only once during a day...twice would be unusual
letting the spouse know how important sex really is
making sure the spouse dresses sexy at home...if they are dressed sexy, i think the mind reacts accordingly. In your case, for a guy, it means colorful shear undies, some cologne, a nice shirt.
for a guy, visual stuff works, so maybe slip in a porn movie to watch, let him catch you reading "50 shades of gray" on the couch, etc

maybe try online porn WITH him there. I know one site that has a "couples" cam night. Once you get him hot, you will at least get laid that one time!


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Using porn to get laid is not a good way to encourage him to resolve his problem.

Men are very short sighted when it comes to sex. Be wary of taking advice that just gets you laid. That's how most of them got into seedless marriages in the first place.


----------



## bmj2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Men are as likely as women to make their marriage sexless. About 20% of all marriages are sexless. A marriage where there is sex 10 or fewer times a year is considered sexless.
> 
> Your husband withholding affection and sex is a form of emotional abuse. As you know, it causes a lot of emotional pain and self doubt.
> 
> ...


I never thought about this being emotional abuse. I hate to saY it but your right and this is why I have gained so much weight. I hate myself for that. I have joined the gym about a month ago and been trying to go a few times a week. My schedule is bussy. I did lose five pounds but gained it back.due to us e both quit smoking. I have been trying to eat much healthier but then I will have ice cream to satisfie myself ugh.
I realized the other day that I need to make me happy. And go hang out with friends more. I get depressed and stay home on my days off or go do things alone. When we both have a day off together, which is once a week, I go grocery shopping without him and he will go visit his mom and then go hang out with a friend for a few hours.so I told him the other day I'm going to start planning on hanging out with friends on my day off cause you always take off for a few hours. and he said he was fine with that so I just have to start doing this. Just little things like this that upset me cause we are not intimate. I feel like roommate s wtf this stinks.

I'm going to look into counseling I have tried this before in the pastto tell him to go see a counselor for this and also to talk about why he get so depressed and get them moody at times.even told me that he done this before and it doesn't help. so maybe marriage counseling with a sex therapist will help us.I just hope that he will agree to do that.I'm not looking for a divorce I want to save this marriag. he keeps hiding behind the problem.he's asked me in the past what was wrong with me when I'm kind of moody and depressed. and then I will tell him because I'm not intimat. I have also told him the reason why I've gained weight and he said don't blame that on me that upsets me.

thank you all for your advice.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

When my partner said sex wasn't fun anymore because she wasn't getting her O, I started making sure she got one. She claims she is at 75% or better now. I understand how this can be a drive killer. Why did she wait until it was almost over before telling me? Why did your Husband just give up? Those are the parts I don't understand. To me Sex is a reward worth working for.
MN


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not trying to put you down but 5'3" 170 is borderline obese. And you say you crarry it well but it has to show somewhere. 

Eating better and exercise is the only way to slim down. 

I bet if you slim down and exercise every day he won't be able to keep his hands off you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I cannot imagine carrying another 50 lbs well and my height which is the same as the OPs. I would be short and fat.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

The answer to me in his case is that he has to stop masturbating.

He will get horny one way or the other and with his wife as the only sexual option, then he will start making love to her again.

My view is that most people, even sex avoiding dudes like described need a release a few times a week. He needs to stop being selfish and cut out masturbation or at least fight hard against it.
I try to cut mine down to once a week so that if my wife wants to do it, I'm ready for her, and not ME.

I know some HD dudes can masturbate all day long and then do their wives, but I'm not one of them, and a lot of other guys aren't too I think.

Cut out the jagging off option and things will change!


----------



## bmj2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

I am not obese my god I know im fat and put on weight but obese. I dont look 170 lbs at all. And my husband told me he doesnt like super skinny women but I know I would look better if I even lost 20 lbs. Im very atractive women. My weight is over all not just in one spot. I do hide it well. He still looks at me when im naked and touches me. 

I know its not my weight. Its all mental with him cause he cant orgasm. And this started before I gained weight. we had a few bad experiences when he did orgasm he would get shooting pains in his neck that scared him so much and me.he said that he think about it too much and that's why he can't orgasm. so now he started feeling afraid to have sex and not have that pain in his neck. we had sex a few weeks ago and again he couldn't finish.he got up to go to the bathroom then had to go to the bathroom that's why I couldn't finish but I have a feeling he finished himself off. before this it was about a few months since we had sex. even went away for a week with a bunch of friends to the Caribbean and no sex. we had joining rooms with our two other friends who are girls.and we kept the door is unlocked most of the time.and believe me these two girls were heavier than me and older than me. I think he just didn't want me to initiate sex. and when I did his excuses was he wasn't in the mood. on the last night they were not going to be in the room next to us for a few hours. so I said do you want to go back to the room and fool around. he said no I'm tired. so I stayed with the girls and he went back to the room alone. when I brought it up to him he said I thought you had your period, I said why would I even say anything if I did.he just looked at me and said I don't know. Ughhhhh


----------



## bmj2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Men are as likely as women to make their marriage sexless. About 20% of all marriages are sexless. A marriage where there is sex 10 or fewer times a year is considered sexless.
> 
> Your husband withholding affection and sex is a form of emotional abuse. As you know, it causes a lot of emotional pain and self doubt.
> 
> ...


I never thought about this being emotional abuse. I hate to saY it but your right and this is why I have gained so much weight. I hate myself for that. I have joined the gym about a month ago and been trying to go a few times a week. My schedule is bussy. I did lose five pounds but gained it back.due to us e both quit smoking. I have been trying to eat much healthier but then I will have ice cream to satisfie myself ugh.
I realized the other day that I need to make me happy. And go hang out with friends more. I get depressed and stay home on my days off or go do things alone. When we both have a day off together, which is once a week, I go grocery shopping without him and he will go visit his mom and then go hang out with a friend for a few hours.so I told him the other day I'm going to start planning on hanging out with friends on my day off cause you always take off for a few hours. and he said he was fine with that so I just have to start doing this. Just little things like this that upset me cause we are not intimate. I feel like roommate s wtf this stinks.

I'm going to look into counseling I have tried this before in the pastto tell him to go see a counselor for this and also to talk about why he get so depressed and get them moody at times.even told me that he done this before and it doesn't help. so maybe marriage counseling with a sex therapist will help us.I just hope that he will agree to do that.I'm not looking for a divorce I want to save this marriag. he keeps hiding behind the problem.he's asked me in the past what was wrong with me when I'm kind of moody and depressed. and then I will tell him because I'm not intimat. I have also told him the reason why I've gained weight and he said don't blame that on me that upsets me.

thank you all for your advice.


----------



## bmj2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

I posted three other times and they're not coming up


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I'm sorry, getting married means having sex. That is the almost universal understanding of marriage. I just don't get people who get married and avoid sex. 

If you don't want sex, then DON'T get married. Plain and simple.

I know I'm preaching to the choir, but it just needs to be shouted out to all these LD and sexless crazies out there.

Man up or Woman up all you sexless crazies and make love to your spouses!!


----------



## WolverineFan (Nov 26, 2013)

I am sorry for your heartache, it is very evident as I read your post. I work with a lot of couples and want you to know that there is help available. Your husband, as you are well aware, has to be willing to get that help. Based on what you have said, this doesn't sound like a physical issue at all. I highly recommend a book titled _Love Must Be Tough: New Hope for Marriages in Crisis_ by Dr. James Dobson. I also think making contact with a counselor who specializes in marital therapy could be very helpful. Somehow your husband needs to understand how this is impacting you and how it is deflating your relationship. I have some other resources to offer if you are interested. I never post links on this site unless asked in a private message. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Without seeing a pic I just googled your height and weight and it's saying obese range. 

I understand your upper body and boobs can be big and you can have a smaller stomach and hips. The web site just gave me a obese rating because of your figures. 

And your husband saying he does not like skinny woman is most likely a lie. Of course guys like all kinds of girls but a majority/95% really like a nice body on a woman. 

My wife is 5'10" 130 and I think she could lose 5-10 pounds. She does have a nice flat stomach and size 36 D boobs. Her weight is in her hips and legs. Not much at all but I do tend to find my eye looking at woman with nice skinny legs and a firm butt. Boob size does not matter to me. 

So if it's porn your husband is looking at then that's a huge problem. I could only guess the women in the porn are hot, and he's getting off on that. 

You don't even need to join a gym. Eat better, walk a mile or two every day. Trust me, you will notice the difference in about 1 month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

OP, don't hinge your hopes on losing weight. By all means, lose it for YOU, but don't go into it expecting it to revive a sex life. It's very possible your husband is having issues of his own (low testoterone for example). 

Until you concretely identify what the driving issue is, setting all your hopes on one solution is setting yourself up for disaster.

Communication is key.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> OP, don't hinge your hopes on losing weight. By all means, lose it for YOU, but don't go into it expecting it to revive a sex life. It's very possible your husband is having issues of his own (low testoterone for example).
> 
> Until you concretely identify what the driving issue is, setting all your hopes on one solution is setting yourself up for disaster.
> 
> Communication is key.



I agree....but if my wife was over weight and lost 50 pounds I would not be able to control myself. 

And yes, lose weight for yourself. Things will work out for themselves after that. I promise you that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Look, you are fat. Fix it.

Men want a woman they are proud to be seen with. Shallow? Yup. But people are attracted to good looking things and that's just life. If you think you carry it well you are not self clearly. I am your height and I know when I jump five lbs how it changes my basic shape in a very negative direction.

I can't imagine at your weight you move gracefully when you walk. 

Don't make excuses.

His issues are not the only issues in the marriage. You don't want to do the work you need to do either.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jerry, your wife does not need to lose weight. She would benefit from toning. But if I were her I would do it for another man because you seem really ungrateful.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

By all means, if you lose weight, do it for YOURSELF! Do not do it for your husband--only you count!

You indicated that he was tested and his "T" was normal. Baloney, get the number and check on the Internet for yourself. For example low "normal" for a man my age is 350 but I am at 1500. If there is a discrepancy and the doctor will not address the issue --- get another doctor. Also have his estradiol checked as well. I think a man's normal should be about 25 but I am not a doctor; check the Internet.

Otherwise, my thoughts are that with things the way they are, I am concerned for your future in this relationship. I wish you the Best!


----------



## bmj2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a talk with my husband last night and it has nothing to do with my weight. So all you people saying it is it isn't. Like my H said its not like I gained it all over night. It was gradual and he said he doesn't notice cause he sees me everyday. I was so upset about being called obese on here and fat cause of my height It really emotional bothered me. You dont know me and can't see me. Yes I've been trying to losse weight for me and never said it was for him. I never said that was the reason of sexless marriage. We just had sex a few weeks ago. And I said it was mental. We spoke about that last night and I have a more of an understanding of it. Also he is absolutely not USING ME FOR MONEY.. my god . I make more money cause im on commission if I wasn't he would make more. Yes this bothers me more than him. He knows this. But we are a team. Maybe I shouldn't of ranted so much on here. Thank you all for the advice

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## bmj2008 (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh and we dont want kids

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

clipclop2 said:


> Jerry, your wife does not need to lose weight. She would benefit from toning. But if I were her I would do it for another man because you seem really ungrateful.


I never said my wife was fat. 

Yes, she could use to be more tone but she's lazy when it comes to exercise. I have never told my wife to work out, never told her she was fat. 

I lost 22 pounds and work out every day. I did it for me, not my wife or another women. 


As for OP being upset for being called obese, I have never seen you so I apologize for that. I just went by the numbers you gave me. 

It does suck to be called fat or obese, but the reality is your over weight. Whether you carry it well or not. 

Even if your husband does not care, you should care. Lose weight for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Read her your last two posts about her. Dare you. You think you are hot **** and have contempt for her.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

sounds to me you are playing games on him.

if you walked in on him watching porn and masturbating, get down on your knees and finish the job for him with a nice BJ. Instead, you insulted him and walked out. what do you expect from him? YOU have to turn him on. you are not hitting his buttons, so he turns to porn instead. You might THINK you are being sexy, but what you are doing is NOT what he wants, hence the porn.

and yes, loose 30 lbs asap. stop deluding yourself.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I wouldn't finish my husband if his first choice was porn. I would be upset and insulted. Last thing I would do is reward him especially when I was not invited in the first place. I will never compete with porn and I do not suggest any other woman do so either.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

jorgegene said:


> I'm sorry, getting married means having sex. That is the almost universal understanding of marriage. I just don't get people who get married and avoid sex.
> 
> If you don't want sex, then DON'T get married. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...


I understand it perfectly. It's called "fraud". It's also called "exploitation" and it's basically a legalized form of slavery. No mystery here. If there were any justice in this world, they'd be branded on the forehead so they couldn't rise from their crypt and kidnap another healthy sexual human being.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> I understand it perfectly. It's called "fraud". It's also called "exploitation" and it's basically a legalized form of slavery. No mystery here. If there were any justice in this world, they'd be branded on the forehead so they couldn't rise from their crypt and kidnap another healthy sexual human being.


There is a war on masculinity, this is part of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

That's cool. I'll leave America to the victorious women and move to Costa Rica.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

Let me suggest that you and hubby read about porn's affect on sex drive. It kills it. Also, a vagina can't compete with his hand and porn insofar as stimulation. On the other hand, nothing beats a woman. still, you can't compete with porn.

I suggest you try a different position to increase friction AND you make it a point to be with him all day to avoid porn and then have sex in the morning when his T levels are high. He should get off with the new position. Try lazy doggy and keep your ankles crossed to increase friction. Ask him if he wants you to give him a hj with lube before he gets in. Maybe let him talk out a fantasy that includes you, even if its girl girl. Its only fantasy. He needs to see you as a sexual being with whom he can get freaky.

Once he climaxes, then the mental block will be gone. Weaning the mind off porn, the D off intense tightness of the hand, and learning to appreciate the real thing is a process. Good luck. I understand not getting enough, maybe i'll post for some tips.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

They can research this on other forums. But it is still his job to do that work.

I lived through this. It took 7 years to fix.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

jerry123 said:


> I agree....but if my wife was over weight and lost 50 pounds I would not be able to control myself.
> 
> And yes, lose weight for yourself. Things will work out for themselves after that. I promise you that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your wife is 5'10" and 130 and you think she needs to lose 5-10 pounds, so clearly you are into very skinny girls. I think you should stop with this line of thinking on this thread because you are being very insulting to most women.

Many men are not so critical and demanding of women's bodies. Most healthy weight women are lovely to most men. Most men would not hope for weight loss on a woman your wife's size.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Your wife is 5'10" and 130 and you think she needs to lose 5-10 pounds, so clearly you are into very skinny girls. I think you should stop with this line of thinking on this thread because you are being very insulting to most women.
> 
> Many men are not so critical and demanding of women's bodies. Most healthy weight women are lovely to most men. Most men would not hope for weight loss on a woman your wife's size.



5'10" and 130 lbs is a pretty sexy weight. Some men might prefer much thinner women, but certainly not me.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

jorgegene said:


> I'm sorry, getting married means having sex. That is the almost universal understanding of marriage. I just don't get people who get married and avoid sex.
> 
> If you don't want sex, then DON'T get married. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Your wife is 5'10" and 130 and you think she needs to lose 5-10 pounds, so clearly you are into very skinny girls. I think you should stop with this line of thinking on this thread because you are being very insulting to most women.
> 
> Many men are not so critical and demanding of women's bodies. Most healthy weight women are lovely to most men. Most men would not hope for weight loss on a woman your wife's size.


Uggg, again, I never called my wife fat. 
I just said she can use some toning. 



So it's not insulting to men when wives don't have sex with husbands because they are 20 pounds overweight and have love handles??

That was me 2 years ago. We had sex probably twice a month. 

So I read MMSLP and lost the weight. Worked out every day. Turned myself into an 8. 

Sex is back and my confidence is high. 

Yeah, so I like skinny women. And my wife likes me being a fit guy. Should I expect my wife to run every day and tone up?? No...
Would I like her to?....yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> 5'10" and 130 lbs is a pretty sexy weight. Some men might prefer much thinner women, but certainly not me.


That's perfectly fine on what you want in a woman. 


If my wife were 5'3" 170 I would encourage her lose weight. I would not be a d!ck about it and threaten to cheat or stop having sex with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Actually I said she could use some toning.,, 

Regardless have her read what you wrote. Let her be the judge.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

You are being a ****. Why you can't see it I dont know.


----------



## LearningToLive (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm new to this forum by way of this exact topic. I'm in a marriage with exactly the same situation as described only a roll reversal. My wife simply does not want anything to do with sex and it doesn't seem to be limited to just that. I also notice not touching, seems to be not really interested in conversation, cold hugs, etc... I've heard all different excuses. We've been to counseling and the message was clearly given of the dangers of denial, but see just doesn't seem to care. She'll acknowledge but actions say differently. We've haven't has sex in over 8 months which doesn't even phase her. I would be happy with twice a week but that is unheard of in our house. Everything the counselor suggested I've tried and continue to fulfill, but no results. I'm at the point to just not care anymore but I have a hard time comprehending how this is even possible. I love my life, my career, my family, but this one thing just won't leave my mind. Why does she not show any sort of interest in me? It most definitely feels like we are roommates. 

One thing I'd like to mention, we have tested for any physical issues which turned our negative. I feel it's psychological. I say that because her mother treats her husband pretty bad as well and wonder if this is a learn dysfunction and simply a family tie. If so, I have no idea how to overcome this.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## tommyr (May 25, 2014)

LearningToLive said:


> I'm new to this forum by way of this exact topic. I'm in a marriage with exactly the same situation as described only a roll reversal.


1. Spend a day (or week/month/year) reading all the prior sexless marriage threads here on TAM. That will cover all the basics and will educate you on the most common issues.
2. Start your own thread to discuss your specific issues


----------



## seahorse (Apr 10, 2010)

Listen to Jerry here. Many people don't understand this.




jerry123 said:


> And your husband saying he does not like skinny woman is most likely a lie. Of course guys like all kinds of girls but a majority/95% really like a nice body on a woman.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

seahorse said:


> Listen to Jerry here. Many people don't understand this.


Unfortunately while many men like a "skinny" body, many others prefer to see a woman with some "meat" on them.

The ones who like a "skinny" can't under stand them and the guys who like a thicker built woman can't understand the "skinny" lovers.

So I don't agree.


----------



## xxxooo (Apr 29, 2014)

jerry123 said:


> Without seeing a pic I just googled your height and weight and it's saying obese range....
> 
> My wife is 5'10" 130 and I think she could lose 5-10 pounds. She does have a nice flat stomach and size 36 D boobs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just looked up 5'10, 130 lbs and it's saying: underweight.


----------



## ifweonly (Feb 27, 2014)

If this were a perfect world, everybody would be in shape and somebody would have to invent new reasons to not fulfill their marriage responsibilities. Most of us said a vow together before God and others and work hard to keep it regardless of life's challenges including body issues.

While men on TAM express their opinions about women's body challenges, what about men's images? I notice a lot of guys who are more than a tad overweight and more often than not sporting a large gut. I see huge guts on a lot more men today than even 30 years ago. So guys, go stand in front of a mirror before criticizing your wife or other women about their lack of Victoria Secrete bodies. One more thing, wait until you get older --- life has a way of enhancing problem areas on your body with adipose tissue with a vengeance!


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't care what she looks like as long as she has big breasts.


----------

